# Γεια σου, Google, με τους χάρτες σου!



## Alexandra (May 24, 2009)

Εδώ βλέπουμε πώς το Google (που βλέπει τη Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας ως "οδό", αλλά τη Λυκαβηττού ως "λεωφόρο"), έχει αφήσει την Ακαδημίας ανώνυμη και έχει μετονομάσει τη Σόλωνος σε Ακαδημίας. Ενώ το ploigos.gr, που παίρνει χάρτες από το Google, αποφάσισε να λύσει το ζήτημα με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες ονομάζοντας και τους δυο δρόμους Ακαδημίας.

Google Maps






Ploigos.gr


----------



## Bear (May 24, 2009)

Εμ έχει και το driveme τις δυσκολίες του αυτό τον καιρό και χανόμαστε!


----------



## Ambrose (May 24, 2009)

Ναι, το driveme εξαφανιζόλ εδώ και μήνες! Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τους χάρτες του in.gr.


----------



## curry (May 24, 2009)

Από τους καλύτερους online χάρτες, ο road explorer της Road. Είμαι σε γενικές γραμμές πολύ ευχαριστημένη. 
http://www.roadexplorer.gr/


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2009)

*Σχετικά με το street view του Google Maps / Google Earth*

Θυμάμαι που κάποια στιγμή το Μάη είχα διασταυρωθεί με το αυτοκίνητο της Google που κάνει τις λήψεις για το street view κι είχα στείλει ένα sms στον nickel γράφοντάς του ότι μπαίνει κι η Αθήνα στο κόλπο. Ε, λοιπόν, δεν είχα λάβει υπόψη μου (όπως και πολλοί άλλοι που μετά είδα πως είχαν ήδη, ακόμη κι έναν μήνα πριν το δω εγώ, ανακοινώσει την προσθήκη τού street view στους χάρτες της Αθήνας και της Θεσσαλονίκης) την Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα! Η ΑΠΔΠΧ έχει προς το παρόν αναστείλει τη συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια: http://edition.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/e...treet.view.blocked/index.html?iref=newssearch, http://www.pestaola.gr/google-street-view-alex-and-dpa/.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2009)

Στο Λονδίνο υπήρξε κάμποση γκρίνια για το ζήτημα της προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων το οποίο λύθηκε ως εξής: η Γκουγκλ έσβησε τα πρόσωπα όσων εμφανίζονται στις φωτογραφίες, τους αριθμούς των ιχ κλπ στάνταρ πράγματα που τα κάνει παντού. Για τα υπόλοιπα, η νομική άποψη ήταν ότι δεν απαγορεύεται να φωτογραφίζει και να δημοσιεύει κανείς δημόσιους χώρους. Η εξώπορτα του σπιτιού σου είναι δημόσιος χώρος.

ΥΓ Πάντως όσες φορές έχω χρειαστεί πληροφορίες από το γκουγκλερθ μάπα το καρπούζι. Ήθελα να δω πως ήταν το σπίτι που θα έμενα στη Νέα Υόρκη (μην είναι καμιά περιοχή χάλια) και το ιχ της Γκουγκλ σε εκείνο το σημείο είχε μπροστά του ένα φορτηγό και στις φωτό του δρόμου βλέπεις το φορτηγό να σου κόβει τη θέα. Προχωράς, προχωράει και το φορτηγό. 
Κοίταζα το σπίτι που έμεινα στο Λος Άντζελες, να δω τι σόι φρούτο είναι, δεν έμοιαζε καθόλου με τις φωτογραφίες που μου είχαν στείλει. Στις φωτό ήταν πράσινο κι αυτό στο Γκουγκλ ήταν άσπρο, και είχε και περισσότερα μπαλκόνια κλπ κλπ. Τέλος πάντων το δικαιολόγησα με το σκεπτικό ότι ίσως ήταν άσπρο και το βάψανε πρόσφατα. Φτάνω ΛΑ, με αφήνει το ταξί στο δρόμο, κοιτάζω γύρω μου καμία σχέση η γειτονιά με το Γκουγκλερθ. Είπαμε ότι έχει σεισμούς, αλλά όχι κι έτσι! Τελικά ανακάλυψα ότι η περιοχή της φωτογραφίας ήταν δύο τετράγωνα πιο πέρα, όλος ο δρόμος ήταν άνω- κάτω. Α, και ήταν αρκετά καλή περιοχή, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν το ανακάτεμα ήταν δάκτυλος γειτόνων. 

Συμπέρασμα: τσαπατσούλικη δουλειά.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2009)

Κι επειδή το είχα υποσχεθεί στον nickel: 
100 Awesome Findings on Google Maps (Θα βρείτε τη σελίδα εδώ)
Top 17 most bizarre sights on Google Earth
Google Earth Secret Places


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2010)

Εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες έχω διαπιστώσει ότι έχουν τρελαθεί οι χάρτες του Google, για την Αθήνα, τουλάχιστον, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει με άλλες πόλεις. Δείτε π.χ. τι μου έβγαλε όταν ζήτησα κάτι πολύ απλό (για τεστ το έκανα).









Αφού βρήκε (σωστά) τη διεύθυνση Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας 99, ζήτησα να μου βρει πώς πάμε στη Λουκιανού 5 στο Κολωνάκι. Μου έβγαλε άλλα αντ' άλλων. Δηλαδή με άλλη εκκίνηση και άλλη άφιξη, ενώ υποτίθεται ότι τα δεδομένα είναι σωστά. Το βλέπουμε εξάλλου και στην αριστερή πλευρά.

Και όχι δεν φταίει η cache, την άδειασα, και έχω κάνει και άλλα τεστ. Τι λέτε να έπαθε το σκασμένο; Εγώ το χρησιμοποιούσα συνέχεια για να βρίσκω διαδρομές.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2010)

www.ploigos.gr


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2010)

Εντάξει, αλλά τι έπαθε το Google Maps;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2010)

Zazula said:


> www.ploigos.gr


Και για του λόγου το αληθές:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2010)

Το είδα κι εγώ, αλλά το βρίσκω πολύ δύσχρηστο και αργό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2010)

http://www.youdrive.gr/

Γράφεις στην αφετηρία _Βασ Σοφίας 99_, πατάς, σ' το βρίσκει.
Γράφεις κάτι άλλο στον προορισμό (π.χ. _Ασκληπιού 23_), πατάς, σ' το βρίσκει.
Διαλέγεις μέσο, πατάς εύρεση διαδρομής και σου λέει αμέσως ένα σκασμό πράγματα (άσε καλύτερα, θα πάρω ταξί).
Δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί το λένε youdrive, αφού πάντα κάποιος άλλος οδηγεί...
Καλό, γρήγορο, εξυπηρετικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2010)

Πλάκα έχει το youdrive.gr. Όντως, δεν μπορείς να οδηγήσεις εσύ, σου βγάζει μόνο επιλογές μαζικών μέσων μεταφοράς. Εκτός αν έχει κάτι που δεν το είδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2013)

*ΤΡΑΙΝΟΣΕ: Ένταξη δρομολογίων στην εφαρμογή Transit των Google Maps*

Tην ένταξη των δρομολογίων της ΤΡΑΙΝΟΣΕ στην εφαρμογή Transit στο https://maps.google.gr/, ανακοίνωσε η Google, με στόχο τη διευκόλυνση της μετακίνησης των χρηστών σε όλο το σιδηροδρομικό δίκτυο της Ελλάδας μέσω των Google Maps.

Συγκεκριμένα, σε συνεργασία με την ΤΡΑΙΝΟΣΕ, η Google ενσωμάτωσε στους χάρτες της πληροφορίες για τις διαδρομές των προαστιακών γραμμών Αθήνας, Θεσσαλονίκης και Πάτρας, καθώς και για το σύνολο του υπεραστικού δικτύου. Έτσι από σήμερα, τα δρομολόγια της ΤΡΑΙΝΟΣΕ γίνονται μέλος της «οικογένειας» των δημοσίων συγκοινωνιών από 800 πόλεις στον κόσμο που είναι ήδη ενταγμένες στο Google Maps.
Μέσω του Transit των Google Maps, οι Έλληνες χρήστες αλλά και οι ξένοι επισκέπτες στη χώρας μας, θα μπορούν πλέον να βρουν μέσα από 23 διαδρομές, 164 δρομολόγια, 140 στάσεις, οδηγίες για τις μετακινήσεις τους και να σχεδιάζουν τις διαδρομές τους σε όλη την Ελλάδα μέσω του υπολογιστή, του tablet ή του smartphone τους.

Το Google Maps Transit προσφέρει τις εξής λειτουργίες για τον προγραμματισμό του ταξιδιού ή της διαδρομής του χρήστη:

-Δυνατότητα προσδιορισμού του επιθυμητού χρόνου αναχώρησης και άφιξης

-Εμφάνιση πολλαπλών επιλογών ταξιδιού/διαδρομής

-Προβολή εκτιμώμενου χρόνου διάρκειας ταξιδιού/διαδρομής

-Οδηγίες για τους πεζούς για την αρχή (π.χ. την κοντινότερη στάση μέσου μεταφοράς) και το τέλος της διαδρομής/ταξιδιού (τον τελικό προορισμό)

-Προβολή των δεδομένων μετακίνησης στο πλαίσιο άλλων χρήσιμων πληροφοριών, όπως για παράδειγμα επιχειρηματικών καταχωρήσεων.

Πηγή: ΑΜΠΕ μέσω Καθημερινής


----------



## Earion (Feb 15, 2017)

Is Google Maps trying to be a social network?

Google Maps just added a new feature that allows users to create lists of favorite locations, for themselves or to share with family or friends. You can also follow your friends’ lists of favorite spots, or send them yours via text, email, messaging apps, or social media. All of which raises the question: is Google Maps trying to become a social network?


----------

